# 5 more, free fish art



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Just what the title says, I'm opening up for 5 more fishies. Same rule applies as last time:

You -Must- post a clear picture (or a link) directly into the thread. I can use avatars (I'm not comfortable using someone else's art as a reference though, it feels like plagerizing to me)


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

You can do mine!  

Opal









Marilyn









Angel


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would love if you did my avatar,  

Or this boy, he's my favorite since my avatar passed

















(Sorry for the size of the images)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please can i have one based on any one of these three pictures if you don't mind


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

1) TwilightNight
2) Aemaki09 
3) Indigo Betta

Don't worry about big images, they're easy to see! lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Twilight, here's Opal.









Aemaki, yours is next.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thats so awesome i can't wait for mine:-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Aemaki09,









Indigo, I'll have to do yours after I switch computers. Everyone wants to be on MY bed right now, and it's messing me up. lol


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Me me me!!!!!!!! *Drool* Perry!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Perry's #4


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you skywillow!! That looks great!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you do LemonDoodle?


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Skyewillow said:


> Twilight, here's Opal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! It's beautiful!:-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Can you do LemonDoodle?


yuppers! And with that, I'm closed for now


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Indigo!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Indigo!


wow its so cute I love how you've drawn it i'm making this my avatar for a while


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm glad you like it, I liked how the first and last picture looked, so I combined them lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Perry


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Grr... Just a bit late!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MoonShadow


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> MoonShadow


Awww that looks awesome! I love it!! Thank you!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you're welcome!


----------

